# Гипертонический криз



## winisas (28 Янв 2015)

Добрый вечер уважаемые доктора и форумчане! 

 Не давно мне здесь на форуме помогли поставить диагноз, сейчас я иду на поправку благодаря добрым и опытным докторам, но речь сейчас не обо мне, в моей семье случилось горе, мамочка родная заболела. 51 год. У нее в первые в жизни поднялось давление 160/90 свое родное 110/70 120/80 ей стало плохо, рвало 2 раза, сильный шум в голове, слабость, она вызвала скорую 30 декабря, я в этот момент позвонила как раз маме, трубку взял врач скорой помощи, сказала похоже на прединсультовое состояние, во время вызвала и её увезли в больницу. Первый день она находилась в реанимации, доктор сказал что они все через реанимацию проходят, на следующий день ее перевели в неврологическое отделение, лечащий врач мне сказала инсульта не было, сердце в порядке, мозг соображает, вероятно из-за остеохондроза шейного случилось. Когда мама начинает поворачивать головой слегка в разные стороны, сразу голова кружиться, врач сказала 3 месяца верх и вниз не крутить головой, у нее еще в левом ухе шумит постоянно и оно почти не слышит, нужно показаться сурдологу, но он в другой больнице.  12 января мамочку перевели на реабилитацию там она пролечилась до 23 января, больше их не держат, выписывают домой. Вызвали терапевта на дом, дали неделю, сейчас вот опять будем вызывать на дом, так сама не в состоянии дойти, терапевт сказала нужна консультация у невролога, но только после больничного. Самочувствие хорошее, давление стабильное, только вот головой слегка покрутит и сразу кружиться, если не крутить то все хорошо, но при ходьбе все равно голова то пошатывается и начинает кружиться, шум в ухе так и остался, выбраться пока что не можем к сурдологу далеко, в машине её укачивало при выписке, таблетки пьёт но эффекта пока что нету, очень переживаю за мамочку, а давление мама говорит скорей всего поднялось из-за переутомления. Вот еще шея у мамы слегка заболела, мажет фастум гелем, подскажите пожалуйста что делать, как шею лечить, шейный остеохондроз почти с 30 лет периодически мучает, да и поясница тоже, но беспокоимся сейчас из-за головы то что кружиться при ходьбе и шейного остеохондроза, может еще дадите какие то советы, по выписке из больницы, вообще ни чего почти не понимаю что там написано, вот прикладываю документы, хочется знать что с ней происходит, что нарушено , что ждет в дальнейшем, чего остерегаться??!

Выписки из больницы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2015)

Почитайте про синдром позвоночной артерии.


----------



## линуксоид (29 Янв 2015)

Как по мне доктор расписала очень грамотно базисную терапию.ЕЕ очень длительно принимать нужно .И диета.Все выполняйте четко как написано. Грамотная  схема лечения.Сейчас не часто встретишь.


----------



## winisas (29 Янв 2015)

*Доктор Ступин* спасибо, начну днем почитывать узнавать.
*линуксоид* спасибо, мы сейчас лечимся только по 2 выписке, единственное мы после больнице купили ей таблетки Торвакард которые нужно постоянно принимать вечером 20мг, остальные уже в больнице начала пить, дома она их выпила и у нее ночью как она мне сказала заболела по ходу печень, скорей всего так и есть, у нее хроническая болезнь бескаменный холецистит, мы сразу подумали что реагирует на торвакард, в инструкции про печень сказано, к ней подруга приходила у нее тоже гипертоническая болезнь и тоже с печенью проблема, ей врач посоветовала Резалют т.к. она утверждает торвакард действует на печень, так мы решили тоже купить, но в инструкции сказано 3 раза в день по 2 таблетки, но это много получается пить да и дорого очень выходит, и подруга говорит курсами надо пить, так нам то надо пожизненно, постоянно пить по выписке, вот мы и запутались теперь, в выписке есть еще замена Торвакарду но не знаем будет ли она на печень сказываться или нет?


----------



## линуксоид (29 Янв 2015)

На вопросы по длительному применению статинов ,адекватно ответит терапевт с опытом работы такими препаратами.В любом случае ,применение любых доз статинов длительно ,требует контроля печеночных проб  тк.фармакокинетика данного препарата связанна с функциональной активностью печени .Именно поэтому печеночная недостаточность является противопоказанием для приема статинов.Подбор  вида препарата и его дозировка определяется  только лечащим врачем .Учитывая начальные этапы формирования атеросклероза  статины показаны имхо  +безусловно диета .Просто периодически нужен будет контроль функциональной активности печени.Лично мое мнение -- в данной ситуации статины необходимы  тк. нету выраженных морфологических изменений  и этапы формирования начальные


----------



## doc (30 Янв 2015)

winisas написал(а):


> Вот еще шея у мамы слегка заболела, мажет фастум гелем, подскажите пожалуйста что делать, как шею лечить


На данном этапе можно попробовать иглоукалывание.
Об эффективности назначенной маме основной терапии судить пока рано.
Боли в области печени вероятно вызваны совсем не торвакардом, нужно понаблюдать.
Резалют, эссенциале и прочие пилюли на основе фофсфолипидов бесполезны, что бы нам не внушали по ящику...

Модератор: ссылка, ведущая на платный канал, удалена.


----------



## winisas (31 Янв 2015)

*линуксоид* спасибо, Думаем принимать пожизненно статины, теперь понимаю что без статинов и в правду не обойтись, скоро терапевта на дом будем вызывать, посмотрим какой препарат она предложит, а печеночные пробы действительно не помешало бы ей сдавать, она даже и не помнит когда сдавала, в далеком прошлом если только.
*https://www.medhouse.ru/members/54538/*
*doc* спасибо, На иглоукалывание даже и не знаем где найти опытного специалиста, а так она не пойдет сама, жили бы вы рядом я бы её к вам с радостью и уверенностью привела, вот как сквозняк сразу шея болит и ноет у неё, всегда шею укутывает, тепло любит, завтра маму попрошу снова начать пить торвакард хотя бы пару дней, может действительно совпало как то, ведь только один раз она их пила, а то мне лично кажется через чур много резалюта принимает  3 раза в день по 2 таблетки, когда можно торвакард 1 раз вечером. p.s вашу ссылку модератор удалил, пожалуйста отправьте мне её, я с удовольствием почитаю.


----------



## winisas (2 Фев 2015)

Сегодня вызвали врача на дом, нам прописали таблетки вместо торвакарда на розукард только дозировка 5, в интернете сейчас глянула все равно противопоказания про печень имеется, может просто не так сильно на печень действуют (у мамы бескаменный холецистит). Потом я поехала в поликлинику маме оформлять больничный, продлили до пятницы, но нужно было показаться лично сегодня у невролога, сказали чтобы привезла маму на такси, врач осмотрел её, дал тоже заключение до пятницы + у вас еще и выходные дома пробудите, голова кружиться при движениях, при ходьбе, она не в состоянии сама передвигаться на улице нужно придерживать, сказали нужно потом обратиться к заведующему неврологу, может еще дней 5 продлят и скорей всего закроют больничный. Не подскажите, сколько по времени больничный могут продлевать после больницы, может кто то сталкивался с такой болезнью, на работу выйти пока не в состоянии, временно нетрудоспособная, а закрыть больничный уже стремятся?!


----------

